# Emmission Test Failure.



## newtron (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi!
Just had my emmission tests done for my 99 Altima, and test failed for high NO ppm. As per the Ontario (Canada) regulations, the limit is 467 ppm, my test results show 1350 ppm. Can someone please help me out to direct me to the root cause of the problem???


----------



## mrbizness (Oct 13, 2008)

is your ses light on?


----------



## ArtNismo (Oct 7, 2008)

Try to test the EGR valve with vacuum pump. Make sure the cooling fan is working properly. And last thing i can think of, MAybe the CATALYtic converter is no good.


----------

